# List of all D&D planets?



## Alzrius (Jul 1, 2012)

I know gamers are big on making lists and indexing/cataloging aspects of their favorite games, so I wanted to ask this here.

Has anyone made a list of all of the worlds that appear in D&D products? I don't mean various campaign settings or whatever, but actual _worlds_, as in planets.

Obviously, there are the planets the official campaign settings take place on, as well as myriad ones from Spelljammer, but what about others, like Ortho (the planet from which the Harmonium faction, from Planescape, originated - as noted in _The Planeswalker's Handbook_).

What are all the worlds of D&D?


----------



## was (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's a few:

Abeir, Toril 
Aebrynis (Birthright)
Eberron
Krynn
Oerth 
Mystara


----------



## Jacob (Jul 3, 2012)

You make me smile.  Another thing to note is some of the "worlds" might not exist in a universe that has...space. It could just be its own plane, or series of planes. Consistency is hard when you have so many storytellers in a room, but I suppose that's why D&D exists in a multi-multiverse. Despite all that, information like this pleases me, and it deserves to be noted.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 3, 2012)

Jacob said:


> You make me smile.  Another thing to note is some of the "worlds" might not exist in a universe that has...space. It could just be its own plane, or series of planes.




Well, I suspect that most of these planets will be from Second Edition, which had a very defined cosmology. Worlds on the Prime Material Plane were actual planets inside crystal spheres that floated in the Phlogiston. 

That's particularly true if they were named worlds, rather than one-off places that were meant to be quick adventure locales.


----------



## Oryan77 (Jul 3, 2012)

There is Ranais which was mentioned in Dead Gods and possibly a few other planar books.

I'm not sure about other worlds that have a brief mention in some book (like Ortho or Ranais), but here is a list of worlds from various settings in case you missed any of these:

Toril - Forgotten Realms, Al-Qadim, Kara-Tur, Maztica
Krynn - Dragonlance
Oerth - Greyhawk
Athas - Dark Sun
Aebrynis - Birthright
Eberron - Eberron
Tellene - Kingdoms of Kalamar
Nehwon - Lankhmar
Mystara - Mystara, Hollow World, Savage Coast, Blackmoor
Ningen-Do - Rokugan (Oriental Adventures)
Earth - Pelinore, Masque of the Red Death

There is also this list if you want to include the bazillion Spelljammer worlds:

http://www.planewalker.com/forum/prime-worlds-additional-sources-wanted#comment-61677


----------



## Apotheot (Jul 3, 2012)

As the impetus for the original question posed by Alzrius, I'll come out of retirement on the boards long enough to throw my two cp in.   
My curiosity comes from reading the pdf "Guide to the Spheres" 
By Paul Westermeyer on Spelljammer.org  and although well written and informative, it also appears to ignore all of the planescape products which reference planets or worlds. It als includes Hackmaster worlds which might grate on some people, but I find useful for a spelljamming game.  

Take a gander and see you think.
-Ashy


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't have one myself...but I bet Ashy's + Oryan's  recommendations will set you right.

Here's the Spelljammer.org site. You can find the PDF for the Guide to the Spheres on the right.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

Modern Day Earth.  The IM1 module called the Immortal Storm occurs in New York City.  The purple worm that has to be fought in the subway system is a highlight of the module.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 4, 2012)

Not having seen the Guide to the Spheres PDF, nor Rip's list of worlds, I have to say that these are invaluable resources for anyone looking into the "canon" D&D universe.

Thanks for the links everyone!


----------



## Samloyal23 (Jul 7, 2012)

What was the world the added in Dungeon Magazine for the updated Spelljammer campaign? That was a nifty one...


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 9, 2012)

Threnody - the now dead planet that the drow goddess Kiaransalee originated on as a mortal (while not yet risen to divinity she was responsible for the death of its entire population).


----------



## Samloyal23 (Jul 10, 2012)

Illithid worlds are interesting, whether the one described in the ecology article on them in The Dragon or the one in the adventures that came out along with the Illithiad...


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 10, 2012)

Ranais - prime material world that was the original location of the city of Moil - the city itself was long ago ripped away into a demiplane by Orcus.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 14, 2012)

Shemeska said:


> Threnody - the now dead planet that the drow goddess Kiaransalee originated on as a mortal (while not yet risen to divinity she was responsible for the death of its entire population).





Shemeska said:


> Ranais - prime material world that was the original location of the city of Moil - the city itself was long ago ripped away into a demiplane by Orcus.



The adventure Dead Gods got all the more impressive...and is related to Kiaransalee as well. Nice. Need to pick it up? 
Is it proper to assume that Alternate Material Planes have Alternate Planets as well, and that's if that Plane has the concept of Planets and a Universe? Because this is getting confusing enough as it is. Still loving it, but...


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 14, 2012)

Jacob said:


> The adventure Dead Gods got all the more impressive...and is related to Kiaransalee as well. Nice. Need to pick it up?
> Is it proper to assume that Alternate Material Planes have Alternate Planets as well, and that's if that Plane has the concept of Planets and a Universe? Because this is getting confusing enough as it is. Still loving it, but...




The terminology has changed between editions and sometimes between authors within an edition of the game. I generally assume the 2e model that there's one (Prime) Material Plane, and it's like our own universe with a myriad of galaxies, stars, and planets therein. 

Now at some point in 3e there was a move away from the meta-setting connections in 2e between the various campaign settings (Toril, Oerth, Athas, etc) all planets within the same material plane) and you had different worlds being described as "alternate material planes". My inner continuity devotee screamed in rage a lot, as the garbled terminology is needlessly confusing IMO.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 14, 2012)

As I recall, it was in the ending of _Die Vecna Die!_ (an excellent adventure) that flat-out said that the "half-worlds" of Tovag Baragu spread out to become myriad alternate Material Planes.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Jul 21, 2012)

The original homeworld of the Gith races interests me, it was hinted at in the Incursion campaign. What was the name? Hmm. Also, is there a default world for the Ghostwalk setting?


----------



## Shaghayegh (Jul 22, 2012)

Samloyal23 said:


> The original homeworld of the Gith races interests me, it was hinted at in the Incursion campaign. What was the name? Hmm. Also, is there a default world for the Ghostwalk setting?




The Forerunner homeworld was Pharagos... 
Pharagos: The Battleground - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jacob (Aug 4, 2012)

Samloyal23 said:


> The original homeworld of the Gith races interests me, it was hinted at in the Incursion campaign. What was the name? Hmm. Also, is there a default world for the Ghostwalk setting?



Throw in the Gith and you have the chaos or trying to understand the origin, reign and fall of the Mind Flayers/Illithids. Space, planar and time travel galore.


----------



## Keldryn (Aug 8, 2012)

Aelos, the world being conquered by the Oard in _CM6 Where Chaos Reigns_. The PCs visit multiple eras in the world's timeline in order to stop the Borg ... er Oard ... from rewriting history.


----------



## Steely_Dan (Aug 8, 2012)

Shemeska said:


> The terminology has changed between editions and sometimes between authors within an edition of the game. I generally assume the 2e model that there's one (Prime) Material Plane, and it's like our own universe with a myriad of galaxies, stars, and planets therein.
> 
> Now at some point in 3e there was a move away from the meta-setting connections in 2e between the various campaign settings (Toril, Oerth, Athas, etc) all planets within the same material plane) and you had different worlds being described as "alternate material planes". My inner continuity devotee screamed in rage a lot, as the garbled terminology is needlessly confusing IMO.





Total, in Dragon Kings Athas is in an Alternate Material Plane, but in The Spacefarer's Handbook it's in a closed crystal sphere.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Throw in the Gith and you have the chaos or trying to understand the origin, reign and fall of the Mind Flayers/Illithids. Space, planar and time travel galore.





Keldryn said:


> Aelos, the world being conquered by the Oard in _CM6 Where Chaos Reigns_. The PCs visit multiple eras in the world's timeline in order to stop the Borg ... er Oard ... from rewriting history.



And thus my head has officially begun to hurt. From trying to comprehend that cluster, and the awesomeness that it is. Mostly the fact it's a huge cluster, but as it goes.


----------

